# Starrett Surface Gauge / Scribe clean up



## GreatOldOne (Feb 20, 2020)

Picked this up on eBay last week. Muck and sticky and rusty in places. Top paint / enamel was scratched and dinged up too. The rear dowels wouldn’t budge





Everything has been cleaned and de rusted. The dowels where tapped out and the holes refinished. The old paint has been removed and I've reassembled - everything works as it should now. I’m in two minds as to wether I repaint the top... what do you guys think?






Does anyone know where I can get a replacement scribe for it? it didn’t come with one. (I’m in the UK btw, so UK friendly sources would be good).


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 20, 2020)

Can't help with a scribe, but the surface looks good as it is. You can't 'replace' the black enamel.
_Edit: _correct typos


----------



## francist (Feb 20, 2020)

I think it actually looks better without the black, myself. I have a few with the colour case hardening and eventually that tends to wear away from use leaving just the natural steel.

Nice job on the cleanup 

-frank


----------



## benmychree (Feb 20, 2020)

Why not make a scribe?  Its an easy job, use silver steel, grind both ends to a suitable point, then heat one end and do the curve, and harden both ends and polish.


----------



## brino (Feb 20, 2020)

Bare is beautiful!

-brino


----------

